# Remote Search/Flood Light ? Anyone fitted one to a tractor/SUV/equipment ?



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Interested in your opinions/experience:-

I am researching fitting wireless control remote Searchlights/Floodlights to some of my gear & trying to determne the best units & way to go -including the HID or LED choice........

From the varions units available so far it looks like I'll be going down the Strker Go Light path, just still have to determine if you can a flood diffuser oin the remote searchlight they offer - anyone have first hand experience with the Sytker Go Light brand ?

As for use, it's primarily to supplerment/add to the long range ability of the worklights I have on farm gear, including tractors/harvesters/trucks for improved/faster night operations when contracting in new fields + I'm also interested in fitting to buggies we use for hunting (I'm a little tired of handheld spot lights, conceptually - & maybe I'm wrong - I reckon these remote searchlights should be easy to set up with some basic electronic mod's to follow automatically on command where the gun sight is pointing........using magnetic signals or GPS guidance offets to range where the gun sight is zero'd)


----------

